# Tank mates for betta in 15 gallon



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

My 15 gallon tank has finally cycled, and I am expecting my plants to arrive today. I think that I am going to hold off getting any tank mates for my betta until after I go on vacation though. My question is, what fish would be good with a male betta. I know most tetras would do, but what about rasboras, cherry barbs, sparkiling gouramis? These are some of the fish that are listed as suitable tank mates on liveaquaria.com, but I wanted to ask before I go out and look for some. The only thing that I don't want is livebearers. I already have a tank full of guppies! Thank you.


----------



## jake5554 (Jul 31, 2008)

okay well i have a plocustmus or a sucker fish and there doing just fine ive heard african dwarf frogs can make good companions with betta fish you dont want aggressive fish cause they can nip the bettas fin and hurt the betta mean fish like oscars is big no no because oscars are jerks you should be good with snails and if you get the frogs they have to have some place to get out of the water did you say you have guppies in with the betta


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

No, I don't have guppies with the betta. The guppies are in a 10 gallon tank that I rescued from my brother. I wouldn't put guppies with my betta because of their long fins. My betta is not really aggressive, so I thought that because he is going to have such a big home now, I would get him a few tank mates to keep him occupied during the day. I was looking for a small school of attractive, hardy, peaceful fish. I was leaning toward tetras, but then I saw cherry barbs, and rasboras and thought maybe some of those would work. What do you think?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i have cherry barbs and they are extremely peaceful!  i think they would be good tank mates. white clouds and rasboras would work too. i wouldnt suggest tetras though. some can be very nippy.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks. I do love the look of the cherry barbs, and they fit my tank parameters perfectly  . Where did you get yours?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

a place called Eddie's Aquarium. its where i get all my fishy supplies! i love it there. :wink: i dont know where you are located but i can give you a link to their website so you can see if you are close. http://www.eddiesaqua.com/content/directions-hours-7.cfm?killnav=1

their store is better than their website :lol:


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Darn it! I am in NH, so that would be way too far. The thing is that I have no good fish stores near me, and the ones that actually have healthy fish have no variety. Well, I guess I'll just have to call and ask. Thanks anyway.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

I have more guppies than I know what to do with..I have 1 tankfull in the lab, one in my secretaries office and now one in Plant Operations office...some are really pretty!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm doing the cory catfish thing myself. Eventually.


----------



## jake5554 (Jul 31, 2008)

what exactly is a rasbora


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

jake5554 said:


> what exactly is a rasbora


They kind of look like tetras. I was talking about harlequin rasboras which have kind of a diamond shaped body, with a triangle shaped black spot near the tail. The rest of the body is a light red. They are cute little schooling fish, and I think that they come in many variations.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Harlequin Rasbora


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I decided to go with about 6 cory cats. I have heard that they are fun to watch, and I know that they will not nip my betta. I am going to put them in first, and wait a couple weeks then add my betta. I just didn't want to take the chance with the other fish that they might nip him. Thanks to everyone who replied!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Do you have sand or smooth substrate and a cycled tank? They will NOT survive in an uncycled tank.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Flashygrrl said:


> Do you have sand or smooth substrate and a cycled tank? They will NOT survive in an uncycled tank.


Yes, the tank is definitely cycled. I did a fishless cycle. The substrate is eco-complete. It's not sand, but I have heard of many people putting corys on it and they are perfectly happy. If you know otherwise, please let me know. I definitely don't want unhappy fish.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope, I hear that too.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

They'll certainly appreciate sand, but eco-complete should be fine. It's quite smooth, and better than standard gravel. Since I assume you're doing a planted tank, they sure would appreciate a grass type soft place to hang out in and snuffle through.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

what kind of cories did you decide on?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, I got some java moss and am hpoing that it will cover part of the tank bottom. 

I haven't really decided on a specific type, but I have several in mind. Basically one of the smaller types that I think are nice looking. It also depends on what my lfs stocks. I made a list of possible types...

false julii cory
nanus cory
elegans cory
peppered cory
panda cory
adolfoi cory 

Obviously all will be the same kind. I am thinking that I will get 3-4 to start, wait until I come back from vacation (next week is when I leave) then add my betta. In a few weeks if all is going well (the tank is already cycled, but I still want to play it safe) I will add 2-3 more for a school of 6.

When do you think is a good time to add the first ones? I just planted my tank yesterday and I want to give them some time to root themselves before so that they will not be dug up by the corys.

Sound good? Thank you.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

the java moss sounds good and so do your plans for stocking.  

i just LOVE panda and peppered cories. i think they are so cute :wink: 

i cant help you on when to add the first cories. i dont know muchh about live plants  sorry. im sure someone else will know though :wink: 
all your plans sound great!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks  ! It has been quite the wait to get this tank up and running, so I have had a lot of time to think about how exactly I want to add fish. I just kept telling myself that if I wait and do everything right the first time, everything will go smoothly later on. And, since I am a helpless animal lover, I want to make sure that all my fish are happy and healthy. Thanks again!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

There's a preferred temperature difference between bettas and peppered cories (68-75F), so you don't want those. Panda cories can be more delicate than others so that's also something to consider. Personally, I'd go for the false julii cories.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

do you know what types are avaliable at your lfs?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

crazy4fish said:


> do you know what types are avaliable at your lfs?


Nope. When we called they could only tell us that they had "assorted cory catfish." I am going today to find out, and get three of them to start  ! Yay, I finally get to look at some fish in my tank!


----------

